# A room full of goodness.



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 1, 2009)

Lots of various strains and crosses. The next to the last picture is of an afghanica x dragon's breath reveg project. She just had some super potent bud i couldn't let die.

Anyways. Just a little something.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 1, 2009)

Shall we all post our seas of green today then? seems to be the trend 

Looking good dude!  i cant wait to play with re-veg. i have a girl with over 24 main stems coming off a 6"stalk i plan to flower then use as  super mum. i topped once at 6" then fimmed once the stems got 5" of their own.

What weeks/nutes/lights/etc ya go babying them?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 7, 2009)

here we go... something for the bud hounds to look at. Coming along nicely.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

Very Nice Jungle *Mr. Wakenbake*  Thanks for shareing:aok:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks man... no problemo . I will be sharing more pictures and closeups as harvest time nears.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 10, 2009)

pics pics pics pics

I like pics do yall like pics?


The first one is of a reveg project of a slightly different pheno of the afghanica x dragon's breath . 
The plant with no bud is of a mother afghanica x db , a slightly higher producing pheno, but the high is different.

Anyways... to the pics.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 10, 2009)

More pics as there is a limit on how many per post.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 21, 2009)

Well i got some budshots for you folks....

I even got some PINK pistils in there!Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 21, 2009)

here we go


----------



## imburne (Mar 29, 2009)

holy crap thats amazing!


----------

